# Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 6:30 CST



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*







*​*VERSUS*​*







*​*







....







* *@ **







...







* ​ 
*VENUE: TARGET .CENTER*​<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB colSpan=2>*Sunday, 20th March, 7:30pm*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB colSpan=2>*Minnesota vs. Rockets*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB colSpan=2>*TV: ESPN, Ch.51, KSTC*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 







 






*(39-26, 19-13 away)*​*Starting Lineup For Houston*​*PG-Bob Sura; SG-David Wesley; SF-Tracy Mcgrady; PF-Clarence Weatherspoon; C-Yao Ming*​








 






*(33-34, 18-15 home)*​*Starting Lineup For Houston*​*PG-Sam Cassell; SG-Latrell Sprewell; SF-Wally Szczerbiak; **PF-**Kevin Garnett**; **C-**Michael Olowokandi*​

​​​*Key to Rockets win:*​
*Rockets to redeem themselves for the lost to Celtics.*​
*Tracy McGrady to impose his will on Timberwolves.*​
*Yao Ming to avoid fouls in order to play well in both offense and defense.*​
*Roles players to pick up on their shooting to take the pressure off both Yao & McGrady.*​
*Watch out for Kevin Garnett, Weatherspoon defend on Garnett is critical.*​


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

We should win, but we might go cold again. Anyhow, I don't think Garnett getting 20 and 20 or whatever would be much of a problem, as the Wolves seem to lose just as often when KG explodes as they do when he has a relatively quiet night.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

we usally play very well against timberwolves so i dont c why we dont this gm i say will be a win but a struggle. yao needs to take 15 plus shots and tmac needs to get his mind in the gm and pull out 30 plus
rox99
t-wolves 94


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

FirstRocket has created the best GAME THREADS on the site.

Torraye Braggs won't be cleared for tonight's game, so we will pretty much rely on Weatherspoon and Padgett to guard Garnett. Van Gundy has never tried a combination of Mutombo and Yao on the court at once, but he could if Yao stays out of foul trouble. Yao always does a good job against Olowokandi, mainly because Kandi is content to hide behind Yao and let Yao shoot right over him. 

McGrady shouldn't have much trouble scoring with that bum Sprewell guarding him, I fully expect him to break out of that slump.

Our supporting cast needs to get going again, we were eaten alive by the Boston bench on Friday.

Houston 102
Minnesota 96


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Can't wait for the Spoon-Kg match up :biggrin:


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Rockets and Twolves are all hungry for this game,but i believe we will win by 10!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

spoons gonna own kg lol i say we let baker do some stuff b.c i think he may have lost his offensive but not d


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Rockets should win this game. They play better on the road than at home. Is it because of the home crowd????


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

no its because we just are more focused on the road, nothing else.. but i feel that this should be a nice win reedem our selfs


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Yeah, I think the rockets should win this game as well. 

Rockets 110
Minnesota-100

Is Sam Cassell playing tonight? I think he's questionable. If he doesn't that can only help I believe.

BTW FirstRocket excellent game threads man.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

rox can also win vs spurs on sunday b/c of tim is out ot i no but just thought i should remind yall that we can start a huge streak again


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

nice jumper by yao our d doesnt look the best in the first few min. though


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Sacramento is two games win ahead of Rockets. If Rockets want to catch up on Kings, this game is a must win.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Ugh... KG is dominating the boards and McGrady is struggling again. We'll really need James's offense off the bench today. 

Minnesota 25
Houston 16

End of 1

Yao: 8 pts, 2 blk
McGrady: 3 pts, 1-8 FG

Garnett: 7 pts, 9 reb, 3 blk


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

this isnt going well at all we cant hit anything but rim, our shots just keep getting blocked we left yao and went to tmac wich didnt work no one shots r going in yikes. this could mean trouble..im keepn my head high though come on rox


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

The shooting is bad and no one dominate the board for Rockets. Overall, bad first quarter.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

if we loose i think we might need to change our roation a little


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Our starting PF Weatherspoon, in his first 10 minutes:

0 pts, 1 reb, 0 blk, 0 stl, 0 TO


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

our d sux our offensive sux more and were not getting good shots i feel were just throwing up shots.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

This is 3rd games in a row that McGrady shooting is off.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

i just got up and is following the live score.

from what i read: TMAC FG 1-9, 3 Pts 0-2 :krazy:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

fight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Small fight breaks out between Cassell and McGrady, after Cassell gives McGrady an awkward screen.

Officials call a foul on McGrady.

**** Cassell always comes to play against us, he's hitting everything.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

This is getting very bad. A blowout by Timberwolves. Very embarrassing


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Cassell = Extra Terrestrial **** Sucker


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

this is getting hard to watch


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Where is Yao? The only shooter we have at the moment. Hibernation?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



FirstRocket said:


> This is getting very bad. A blowout by Timberwolves. Very embarrassing


we will come back soon,trust me:wink:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

i say we use yao as a decoy when they double kick it out to tmac or barry,james lol whats so hard about that.... if they dont double let yao go one on one... also let yao guard kg


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Van Gundy subbed Yao in for McGrady, and we are now seeing the offense being run through Yao. We're doing a pretty good job, but mainly because Griffin is on Yao. The passing still isn't as crisp as you would like and Yao is shooting jump hooks when he is under the basket. Someone piss him off. 

Minnesota has outrebounded us with Garnett out of the game, that just means we aren't hustling.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Did the JVG benched McGrady for playing badly?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Yao with the nasty block on KG!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



FirstRocket said:


> Did the JVG benched McGrady for playing badly?


Yeah... and he continues to miss FT's.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Where is Yao? Missing in Action again!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*McGrady interview at halftime*



FirstRocket said:


> Where is Yao? Missing in Action again!


No, he has done a great job on both ends of the floor tonight.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yeah... and he continues to miss FT's.


Incredible that our best player is playing so bad in the last few game. We need him badly!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



FirstRocket said:


> Where is Yao? Missing in Action again!


so looks u r following the live score as well? :biggrin: 

and dear TMAC entered game again


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



kisstherim said:


> so looks u r following the live score as well? :biggrin:
> 
> and dear TMAC entered game again


Yes, I am.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

man this sux were down 13 and no sighns of us comn bak


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Yao had to guard KG during the last couple of minutes of the half from the perimeter. I thought he did a pretty good job considering how quick KG is, although KG passed the ball 75% of the time. 

We need to rebound and play some defense if we want to win this game. You can expect Tracy to pick up the slack but if Cassell keeps getting open jumpers we won't get back in this game. And hit some FT's guys!

Minnesota 57
Houston 44

Half


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



TheRoc5 said:


> man this sux were down 13 and no sighns of us comn bak


You have to trust kisstherim. He is confident that Rockets will win _(if only TMac does not fall asleep)._


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

F*ck ESPN

They decide they will just interview Sam Cassell right after the 2nd quarter so they could ask him about the Fight thinking he would be biased and say that McGrady started it and it was all McGrady's fault

Atleast Cassell didnt stoop so low and didnt say anything like that


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



TheRoc5 said:


> man this sux were down 13 and no sighns of us comn bak


did u smell any sign of come back when we were down by 13 in the 3th quarter against Suns?:wink:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



Nique21 said:


> F*ck ESPN
> 
> They decide they will just interview Sam Cassell right after the 2nd quarter so they could ask him about the Fight thinking he would be biased and say that McGrady started it and it was all McGrady's fault
> 
> Atleast Cassell didnt stoop so low and didnt say anything like that


Cool down. ESPN is never on Rockets side. I have the feeling they don't like Rockets.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Ugly first half. Let's just hope Gollum starts shooting cold.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

people dont like us cause of yao cant get 50pt and 50 reb gosh give me a break


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



FirstRocket said:


> Cool down. *ESPN is never on Rockets side*. I have the feeling they don't like Rockets.


And they just further more proved that by having that ******* Mark Jackson rip into McGrady for absolutely no reason, he basically said everything a typical Hater would say

This is dumb, this game is over, it's a blowout, who cares anymore


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



Nique21 said:


> This is dumb, this game is over, it's a blowout, who cares anymore


You do know it's only halftime?


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Watching the game while working on my essay... 

TMac is cold.
I want to see Yao eat Kandi and Griffin alive in the paint in the second half.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What the hell has happened to this team?! No ball movement, poor shooting and poor defensive rotation. #$#@^Y 

KG is killing Weatherspoon, we need to start doubling him.

Yao is being doubled but we just aren't taking advantage of the open man.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

777 said:


> Watching the game while working on my essay...
> 
> TMac is cold.
> *I want to see Yao eat Kandi* and Griffin alive in the paint in the second half.


lmao


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> You do know it's only halftime?


Easy for you to say

23 Point lead and counting...


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



Rickbarry said:


> Ugly first half. Let's just hope Gollum starts shooting cold.


Opponents are not going to have cold shootings all the time. Let hope Rockets' players start improve on their shooting.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Finally Mutombo JOINS Yao on the floor for the first time this season. 

Yao has all 3 Rocket points in the 3rd quarter, 6 minutes and counting...


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

lol mcgrady still on a cold streak...wtf is up with 3 for 13......even 4/6 FT is bad....
wtv this game is done for us.... :banana:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

kissterim, how is your confident now? I am losing mine. Damn!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



FirstRocket said:


> kissterim, how is your confident now? I am losing mine. Damn!



 well……

i gotta go out for a while,i hope when i get back rockets guys can gimme a surprise.:wink:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Our FT shooting is appalling, it's amazing how when we're off EVERYONE is off. Even Yao who has 20 points hasn't played well; the fact that he has NBDL players guarding him has helped his points total.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

JVG must be cursing now. Is Juwan Howard that essential to the team? He seems to be the winning formula that is missing from the line-up.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Timberwolves confident is up. It will be difficult to stop them now.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Houston: 8 assists
Minnesota: 20 assists

Despite our stagnant offense, this would be an 8 point game if we could hit our FT's.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Who on this board think Rockets can still com back in the 4th quarter?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Rockets go on a 15-2 run with Mutombo dominating the glass... only a 9 point game with 6 minutes left.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Well Houston has done everything they can to help Minnesota win this game. Missing layups, wide open treys and careless turnovers. Not to mention the missed FT's.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

This is heartbreaking, Mike James miss golden opportunity to close the gap.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Do we have to shoot three all the time?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*

Damn! We can't even make freethrows.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

If McGrady could score 13 in 35 and bring the team back from a 10 point lead, atleast let's try and get that started here in the last 40 seconds


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

JVG did a great job benching Yao in the forth when the wolves lost their momentum. And instead getting TMAC to attack the basket he let James jacking up stupid 3's. haha.. Great job done, coach.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Rockets LOST!!!* When are we going to stop this bleeding. JVG should hold a shooting session. Our best player is not in the game at all. McGrady, *4-22.* This is terrible. 18 shots for *NOTHING*. We are not in the playoff yet. *STOP DREAMING ROCKETS!*


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

FirstRocket said:


> *Rockets LOST!!!* When are we going to stop this bleeding. JVG should hold a shooting session. Our best player is not in the game at all. McGrady, *4-22.* This is terrible. 18 shots for *NOTHING*. We are not in the playoff yet. *STOP DREAMING ROCKETS!*


JVG is stupid. yeah TMAC is dead cold tonight, but at least get him to attack the basket so that at least he can get to the FT line.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

777 said:


> JVG is stupid. yeah TMAC is dead cold tonight, but at least get him to attack the basket so that at least he can get to the FT line.


If we count the FT Rockets' players missed (total 16FT missed), you will get more frustrated. We could have easily won the game.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I only looked at the box score so I've got to ask: how the hell did it even end up this close? From the looks of it, T-Mac and James were shooting like bloody Manute Bol, and Weatherspoon might as well have lain supine on the floor and let KG just walk on his face.

Anyway, let's hope T-Mac pulls a Lebron and goes off next game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



kisstherim said:


> well……
> 
> i gotta go out for a while,i hope when i get back rockets guys can gimme a surprise.:wink:


uh-oh,i am back now,no surprise:no:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 66: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 3/20. 7:30 CST*



kisstherim said:


> uh-oh,i am back now,no surprise:no:


At least, you don't feel the torture of following the game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I only looked at the box score so I've got to ask: how the hell
> did it even end up this close?


It's amazing, bad as we played, it could have been a game had Mike James made a layup and connected on atleast 1 of his 3 or 4 open treys.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> It's amazing, bad as we played, it could have been a game had Mike James made a layup and connected on atleast 1 of his 3 or 4 open treys.


he blew 2 layups in this game. The person i feel most confident taking a layup in on our team is david wesley. If you notice him on fast breaks he almost always makes them.


----------

